

How Being Non-Confrontational Has Held Me Back in Life - catchmrbharath
http://lifehacker.com/how-being-non-confrontational-has-held-me-back-in-life-1722685647

======
jmnicolas
I could write the exact reverse title for a blog post about my life.

As in everything, you should find the right balance and not too much of one
thing (you really should do as I say not as I do ;-).

~~~
catchmrbharath
I agree. The post explores how one must be confrontational when it requires.

